# Quick question to new students.



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Hi, I am taking a teaching certification class and have to make a 20 min presentation based on the pastry arts. 

What would you, as a new student, like to see first day that would incourage you to continue but not overwhelm you about becoming a pastry chef?

1. a demo/lecture on the history of cocoa with a tasting of a 55% chocolate and a 72% chocolate.

2. a demo/lecture on how to cut, fill and ice a layer cake

3. a demo/lecture on how to properly whip cream, dairy storage and basic piping technique.

4. a demo/lecture on how to crack and seperate an egg.

thanks!


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

As a student, I would like to see the level and quality of pastry that I could learn how to create once I would pass the course. Seeing the end result, and how we would gradually get to that point.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I would like to also say anytime you can eat on the first day is a good day. especially something sweet.

I say go with the cake and liek the other person said. show what you will end up learning that way the student can be like wow im going to learn how to do that....


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

the presentation has to be basic basic basic, perhaps just demistfy a technique in the most basic, understandable way.

My first thought was to do the cake, and of course, serve some to sweeten the day!

Please share any thoughts!

Thanks Guys!


----------

